

Alibaba hires U.S. lobbying firm as it eyes Yahoo - irunbackwards
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/12/29/us-yahoo-alibaba-idUSTRE7BR1CC20111229

======
brianbreslin
I'd love to see Jack Ma running all of yahoo. Yahoo (non-asian assets) need to
be blown up and rebuilt from a corporate standpoint (remove 50% of the
beauracracy, etc)

